# Some recommendations for a noob please.



## daveza (4/4/15)

So Rob Fisher sent me a selection of juices to try.

Guava Rob ? You seriously want me to vape guava flavour 

I've settled on the Bombies Kiss the Ring as my preference for now - question, is there anything from Vape Mountain that is similar ?

Next - the missus is not into flavours yet, what juice would you recommend that is the closest to cigarette taste ?

Thanks all.


----------



## johan (4/4/15)

Closest you will get to tobacco is any one of Heaters Heavenly Vapes (on special now locally): http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=heathers-heavenly-vapes or Alen Vision Gryphons Breath, Havana Gold (authentic cigar) or Blend 4 (same local supplier) http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=alien-vision-e-juice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/15)

Hi @daveza , another one that tastes just like a cigarette is *Hurricane Vapor's Sunshine Cured Tobacco*
I think Vape King may still have some stock
Here is my review on this great juice:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hurricane-vapor-juice-reviews.t6916/#post-180859

Another juice that is my mom's alltime favourite is *Witchers Brew Blackbird*
It is also a top tobacco juice of mine
VapeMob sells it
Here is my review on Blackbird:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/witchers-brew-juice-reviews.t2686/page-2#post-67300

Sunshine cured is a thick high VG juice, so wont wick very well in basic equipment and some tanks. Blackbird is thinner so should work well in most gear

Both are outstanding juices though.

Hope it helps

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/4/15)

Yip, for good and earthy tobacco try Huntsman, Dark Horse or Maple eh from Heather's Heavenly Vapes. Kiss the Ring is mostly custard with a bit of cool. Think Vapour Mountain has a custard, but consider their VM4, probably their most popular joose.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/15)

@daveza I see one of the recommendations is Dark Horse! I sent you a bottle of that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (5/4/15)

Hate to say it,as it foes sound odd.but aplha vapes manchu was quava flavoured,one of my all time favourites.mixed with banana it made the best smoothie type juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daveza (5/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @daveza I see one of the recommendations is Dark Horse! I sent you a bottle of that!



Yebo - but the Dark Horse has 18Mg nicotine and I'm doing good on the Bombies 6MG. I presume a lower nicotine % is a good thing ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

daveza said:


> Yebo - but the Dark Horse has 18Mg nicotine and I'm doing good on the Bombies 6MG. I presume a lower nicotine % is a good thing ?



Yes it is a good thing... but Linda may need a higher nic level to start...


----------



## daveza (5/4/15)

And where are my easter eggs ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

daveza said:


> And where are my easter eggs ?



You know where they are!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (5/4/15)

@daveza were you not bombarded with menthol ice yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

capetocuba said:


> @daveza were you not bombarded with menthol ice yet?



Tried that... he didn't bite...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daveza (5/4/15)

Thanks all.

I'm going to start with VM as they are just down the road and maybe I can collect.

After reading the reviews here I'm going to order some VM4, some Choc Mint and perhaps some Menthol Ice.


----------



## daveza (5/4/15)

capetocuba said:


> @daveza were you not bombarded with menthol ice yet?



By the Fisher yes - I'm going to have to get some just to stop him whinging if I don't.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (5/4/15)

@daveza - you wont go wrong with VM
You can get the small 10ml sample bottles for R50 and try more flavours
Then buy the ones you like in bigger bottles later


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/4/15)

@daveza. Hey man i have a bottle of tropical ice from VM that you can have. Not my taste.

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

